# Old Delta planer model



## AGCB97 (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm trying to help my cousin find some belts for his planer. I can find no model info on it but here is a picture of one like it. Hope someone can give me a model number to try.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## middle.road (Oct 28, 2020)

BA 4-post style, sweet!

Going to need some numbers. Can he get picture(s) of the tag(s)?


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 28, 2020)

No pics. I went to look for data plate but there is nothing except the plate on the motor itself. That's why I asked here hoping someone might recognize it.
Thanks, I'll see what I can find with that info.
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 28, 2020)

Dan
Is there anything more you can tell me?

I looked all over the web for pictures and vids hoping to get to the rabbit but no luck. Must be old but good.
Aaron


----------



## f350ca (Oct 28, 2020)

I have a Chinese copy of it. Should be able to measure them and get off the shelf ones.
Greg


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 28, 2020)

Wouldn’t a link belt work? Then you can make it any length.


----------



## Larry$ (Oct 28, 2020)

Looks like it was running. Take the old belt off and go to an industrial supplier like Motion Industries. They will measure it and get you the proper profile match. Most belts has some sort of marking you can use also.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 28, 2020)

Getting close . . .  maybe a DC-380 early model?



			delta dc-380 planer parts - Google Search


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm thinking it's a DC-33.  (or the earlier RC-33)

DC-33 Instruction Manual:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/2726.pdf
DC-33 Parts Lists: 
 http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/2727.pdf
 http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/2728.pdf

Measuring the old belt might be your best bet.


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 29, 2020)

Thanks.
Looks like it is the 22-660 type 2. I've got a lead on a seller but otherwise I'll have my cousin remove the belts and match them. I was trying not to get too involved in the physical work.
Aaron


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 29, 2020)

Simple two pulley calculator :  Two Pulley Calculator    All you need is section and length and any good industrial transmission or bearing factor will be able to supply.


----------



## devils4ever (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a similar model. Here's the model number and serial number for mine. 

I have the manual for it and it shows Model RC-33 for the model. 

The belts are listed as: 428-06-133-0001 Matched Set of 3 V-Belts.


----------



## machPete99 (Oct 29, 2020)

That (OP machine) looks just like my Delta 22-660 (DC-33) 13" Planer. Mine is currently partway disassembled waiting for a rebuild job but worked good when running. Its best to wax the bed on these with old fashion paste wax as they do not have the bed rollers. I do have manuals and part diagrams.

Getting belts might be problematic as Delta used a lot of custom length belts which are often NLA. I have not replaced mine yet but notes on the originals is below.

My notes on belts:
Cutterhead: 1330679 Original Delta part is NLA, Marked 3VX-335 (3/8" wide by 33.5" outside V Belt, cogged)
  Gates has 3VX335 avilable which should be the same belt.

Roller drive - 1330678 (still available), Measures 3/8" wide by 22.75 on outside
  Possible generics:
  3VX220 = 22" outside, might be too short
  3VX230 = 23" outside, might be too long, limited vendors


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 29, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> Simple two pulley calculator :  Two Pulley Calculator    All you need is section and length and any good industrial transmission or bearing factor will be able to supply.


One of the belts is hidden so apart from tearing it apart and waiting, I was hoping to get info 1st.
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 29, 2020)

devils4ever said:


> I have a similar model. Here's the model number and serial number for mine.
> 
> I have the manual for it and it shows Model RC-33 for the model.
> 
> ...



Could you show me a picture of the pulley cover side please.

Same for @machPete99 
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## middle.road (Oct 29, 2020)

Spot on. I did not see any images while searching that showed that type of handle on a 4-post version.
Invicta? Made in Brazil? Learn something everyday.
Matched Set of 3 V-Belts? That ought to be fun - not.



devils4ever said:


> I have a similar model. Here's the model number and serial number for mine.
> 
> I have the manual for it and it shows Model RC-33 for the model.
> 
> ...


----------



## devils4ever (Oct 29, 2020)

AGCB97 said:


> Could you show me a picture of the pulley cover side please.
> 
> Same for @machPete99
> Thanks
> Aaron



Here's the best shot I can get. Sorry about the column in the shot.


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 29, 2020)

Four screws to take the end cover off.  What? 1 minute? you could then measure the centre distance of the pulleys and the pulley diameters.


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 30, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> Four screws to take the end cover off.  What? 1 minute? you could then measure the centre distance of the pulleys and the pulley diameters.


As I suspected, these are not the same model. Here's a rough drawing I made when I had the cover off. As you can see the cover shape is different. The feed engage handle protrudes through the front side of the housing. The main drive belt is easy to measure but the feed belt is behind and not accessible without disassembly.


----------



## devils4ever (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah, your cover looks completely different than mine.


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 30, 2020)

All I can say is sometimes you just have to roll up your sleeves and dive on in.  Make sure you measure everything six ways to Sunday and back again and take photographs.  When sorted write down every bit of pertinent information in a hardcover notebook and find a way to affix it to the machine.


----------



## machPete99 (Oct 30, 2020)

See attached for picture from the fine DC33 manual which matches my planer configuration.
They did have at least (2) distinct designs of this planer plus at least (1) minor iteration (type-1, type-2) on mine.
See my earlier thread for measured belt lengths and part numbers.
My machine is currently apart so cannot give you any shaft distance measurements.


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 31, 2020)

machPete99 said:


> See attached for picture from the fine DC33 manual which matches my planer configuration.


Is there a link to that manual you can give me or some other way I might receive it?
Thank you very much!
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 31, 2020)

I ordered 2 belts from Amazon so we'll see. They did have a 22.5"
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## machPete99 (Oct 31, 2020)

The links in post #9 appear to be the correct manuals.


----------



## CFreeborn (Jan 7, 2021)

AGCB97 said:


> I'm trying to help my cousin find some belts for his planer. I can find no model info on it but here is a picture of one like it. Hope someone can give me a model number to try.
> Thanks
> Aaron
> View attachment 342191


That's an RC 33. I've got one, but mine has the Rockwell badge. I have the books for it - I'll look for belt spec. Great machine. The original 4 post design now heavily copied. Castings were done in Brazil, machine work in PA, or at least mine was.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks. @machPete99 gave me what I needed in post #13
Aaron


----------



## CFreeborn (Jan 7, 2021)

I've got the manual, but it doesn't have the parts breakdown. If you hit the wall I can pull the cover and a belt to measure. I could use new ones on mine too.. Happy to share info from the manual. Lots of set up info. Great tool.


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 8, 2021)

BTW I am just getting into rebuilding my Delta DC-33 planer, including replacing most ball bearings and seals.
If anyone has qustions on this model just give a shout out.
One of the oil seals is an oddball OD, so am going to the next size up, will need to turn the flange a bit on the lathe so it will fit.


----------



## CFreeborn (Jan 15, 2021)

machPete99 said:


> BTW I am just getting into rebuilding my Delta DC-33 planer, including replacing most ball bearings and seals.
> If anyone has qustions on this model just give a shout out.
> One of the oil seals is an oddball OD, so am going to the next size up, will need to turn the flange a bit on the lathe so it will fit.


I considered upgrading / rebuilding mine - Would love to convert it to a Shelix head, but the cost (about a grand) for the cutterhead keeps those thoughts at bay. I've got a 12" combo machine from Hammer with a Shelix in it. Wow, what a difference in cut and noise.


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 18, 2021)

There seems to be a design issue with the DC-33 (13") planers in that the only way to adjust for consistent thickness is to play with the sprockets underneath that raise/lower the planer head casting. The cutterhead bearing bores are in the main head casting, so there is no way to shim them as can be done with the 15" planer. Shifting the chain one sprocket tooth changes the height by 0.016" so it is not exactly a precise adjustment. The best I could do with mine was within about 0.010" comparing across the bearing bores.

With cutter knives you could potentially set them higher on one side to compensate. There would not be a way to do this with the Shelix or similar insert heads on the DC-33.

I am looking at broaching additional keyways in one of the sprockets to provide for finer height adjustment; will see how it goes. For the short term I am sticking with knives, but would like to see if it could be more accurate.


----------



## CFreeborn (Jan 18, 2021)

That is quite true. The "fine adjustment" is done with knife setting and would be lost with a Shelix. In much woodworking .010 is within spec so they probably didn't worry much about it.  I suppose an alternate would be to re-engineer and lose the chains and sprockets altogether and replace with some sort of shaft / bevel gear arrangement. I chose to not go any deeper into mine (Shelix or otherwise) because I'd be investing a grand into a machine that's worth at most $500 (and probably not even that). When sharp, the straight knives cut very well. My biggest complaint with the machine is the sniping. It can be minimized with sacrificial lead and follow sticks, but it is still there. The bed roller adjustments are important to minimize this issue.


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 23, 2021)

I got the correct (5mm) broach and (15mm) bushing, and added 3 additional keyways, 81 degrees apart on the cog wheel under the handle. That should allow for adjustments within 0.002" (with some chain tooth shifting). I got lucky and managed 0.0015" acoss the bearing bores, which are about 18" apart, so should be somewhat less (0.0012") within the 13" knife area.


----------



## CFreeborn (Jan 24, 2021)

machPete99 said:


> I got the correct (5mm) broach and (15mm) bushing, and added 3 additional keyways, 81 degrees apart on the cog wheel under the handle. That should allow for adjustments within 0.002" (with some chain tooth shifting). I got lucky and managed 0.0015" acoss the bearing bores, which are about 18" apart, so should be somewhat less (0.0012") within the 13" knife area.


Wow. Nicely done! Now you've got me thinking about mine... must go lie down until the urge goes away...


----------



## machPete99 (Jan 25, 2021)

Once this is done you can consider spending the big bux for the Shelix head


----------



## CFreeborn (Jan 26, 2021)

machPete99 said:


> Once this is done you can consider spending the big bux for the Shelix head


Ooof.... must take a nap now...


----------

